# Here.. chukar, chukar, chukar,.. Here.. chukar, chuker...



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

I so can't wait until saterday for the chukar opener. I am sick of hunting for grouse and not finding anything. Does anyone in here use a chukar call when hunting? I am going to try it this year. Hopefully don't sound like a psycho chukar. How often and how loud should I make calls?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Not very often. 

Come to think of it, maybe you should use it a lot- what do I know? Here's what I have done, couldn't tell you if its the best system in the whole world though- sometimes you hear a chuckar and start climbing. He chucks every so often and you head toward him. Eventually he stops. That's when I bust out the call and give it a couple chuks. A little better than half the time, he chuks again and off I go after him. I guess I figure if I know where he is- I lay off the call, but if I need a little guidance I'll give it a hit. The downside is, I suppose every chukar on the mountain looks right at you when you call, and 25% of the time, decide collectively to vamoose. 

You know just this very moment it occurrs to me that I probably ought to get myself and dog behind a rock before I start calling. Seems sort of obvious sitting here in my office, it must be hard to think with the blood pounding in your ears.


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

any of you ever use a hawk call while chukar hunting? I have a hunting buddy that had always used a hawk call in Idaho growing up when he was bird hunting. He said it makes the birds stop in their tracks because they are scared?


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

My budy has a hawk call sound on his dogs collar, so when the dog is on point the hawk call goes of automatically. that way you can find your dog in thick bush, and also helps the birds hold. He said that it made a big difference with pheasant hunting. Never though about using a hawk call before heading up the hill though. Seem like a good idea.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard several reports of and seen some very late broods this year. At least make sure they can fly before you shoot. I'm waiting until November.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I am ready for early season chukars. I have a guzzler picked out that I can drive to. My 22 is ready with scope. Cooler of beer, lawn chair, and speedo swim suit (so I can work on my sun tan). A cooler full of water for the dog, and a few dog cookies. Can't forget my chukar call. :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

> I am ready for early season chukars. I have a guzzler picked out that I can drive to. My 22 is ready with scope. Cooler of beer, lawn chair, and speedo swim suit (so I can work on my sun tan). A cooler full of water for the dog, and a few dog cookies.


Don't forget the sunscreen!

Too hot for chuks yet, stick to the grouse woods...


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Way too hot still for the devil birds, Im waiting till late October and November also...plus less hunting pressure I think...


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Way too hot still.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im waiting tell the rattle snakes are in there bed.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Since I am kinda new to hunting chukar? Are rattle snake a real problem out in the west desert? My dog has a rattle snake vacine.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Since I am kinda new to hunting chukar? Are rattle snake a real problem out in the west desert? My dog has a rattle snake vacine.


Somebody find that awful photo and post it right now. Rattlesnakes and Utah desert are like Bert & Ernie.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

jason.little said:


> I so can't wait until saterday for the chukar opener. I am sick of hunting for grouse and not finding anything.


Yeah...with the recent chukar counts you should be able to shoot at least a limit with each shot :wink:

TW...I've got the blender ready...we can make pina coladas and listen to Neil Diamond as we stake out that guzzler!

I can bring my generator so we can watch the Utes game!


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im waiting tell the rattle snakes are in there bed.


AMEN...............do you want to chukar hunt with this......................









Not me!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Where did you see this snake? Its Freak'in HUGE!!!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

you should probably givd HJB a call and have him find, flush, and retreive your birds for you. that way, he can sniff up your birds for you instead of risking your dog's life...


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

jason.little said:


> Where did you see this snake? Its Freak'in HUGE!!!!


west of Brigham city!


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> you should probably givd HJB a call and have him find, flush, and retreive your birds for you. that way, he can sniff up your birds for you instead of risking your dog's life...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wonder if he could hold a running covey of chuakar after running uphimm and then make a 300 yd retrieve on a winged chuk! If so I may even give him some rattle snake vaccine :mrgreen:


----------

